# Was the b14 200sx ever produced in Japan?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it was.... trying to dig up some origin info on the car. It's hard though because in Japan the 200sx is actually the 240sx. So what they call the 200sx in japan if it was made there?? Anyone got sites with all this info on our cars?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, they call it the Lucino in Japan

b14 200sx (US) = B14 Lucino (Japan)
S13-14 (US) = S13-15 Silvia (Japan) = S13-15 200sx (Australlia and a few other countries)


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Most Lucino sites are in Japanese because (of those countries that got the original Lucino) the car was only really "popular" in Japan. Try running this through BabelFish:

http://sunny_lucino.tripod.co.jp

If BabelFish won't translate everything cleanly, I'll manually translate the specs and history portions of the site. Just drop me a line and I'll get working on it as soon as I can.

PS: Check out they "MY CAR" section of that site. This guy owns a monster of a car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's a better link to his car: http://sunny_lucino.tripod.co.jp/bsg.html


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

If you search through my posts you'll find a post with all kinds of japanese b14's


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *here's a better link to his car: http://sunny_lucino.tripod.co.jp/bsg.html *


Hehe. I was actually talking about the little joke page with the insane (but somewhat believable) specs on it (the one you hit if you click "MY CAR").


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

there was also the gg as well as 3 or 4 other 
VERSIONS OF THE CAR PRODUCED. it was one of the 
first platforms to test the sr20ve motor- someone
should find and sell the whole front halves of these cars to us car buffs on the site.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *here's a better link to his car: http://sunny_lucino.tripod.co.jp/bsg.html *


gotta love his 200sx se-r badges  now thats TRUE rice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, makes me think. When we see American/americanized cars try to look JDM, we call it rice. What is it called when Japanese cars try to look USDM?


----------



## NismoUrje (Jun 26, 2003)

If you wanna call that car rice, suit yourself. Try sitting through the Fast + Furious movies if you wanna know what rice is. Putting a type R logo on a ford is rice, or a spoiler that is so big, it causes the car to be slower.

Here's a few other lucino links
B-Lucino 
Lucino Empire


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

....that guy's spoiler isn't silver, is it? It's gotta be just the light....right?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wouldn't call that car rice... if you paint a ferrari pink, it's still a fast car...

it's not rice when it's a fast car... _just *eccentric*_


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

I am totaly diggin the photoshop pic. 










BTW what is rice if your in Japan? I think everything is rice over there unless you do something differant?


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

sunny>>>>sentra platform...

just in case u were wondering

ryan


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

Any idea what kind of engine this car has?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ga15e


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Mazoku said:


> *Any idea what kind of engine this car has? *



Which car are you refering to?


I belive all the B14 platforms came with 3 differant engines to choose from. The GA15DE, GA16DE, or the SR20DE.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

actually, GA13DE, GA14DE, GA15DE, GA16de, SR20DE... depending on how cheap or poor the local market is... some countries consider 1.6 liters the maximum you can put in the car... not the most economical.

there's an SR18DE, but i think it only came in the U13 altima...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

niky said:


> *actually, GA13DE, GA14DE, GA15DE, GA16de, SR20DE... depending on how cheap or poor the local market is... some countries consider 1.6 liters the maximum you can put in the car... not the most economical.
> 
> there's an SR18DE, but i think it only came in the U13 altima... *


 what about the SR16VE and the SR20VE, I thought those came in Sunnys and such on the B14 chassis.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

sr18de............the VZ-R had an sr16ve.


----------



## NismoUrje (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah, the lucino's have the SR15VE, SR18VE, and maybe a GA15DE. But no GA16DE, or SR20DE's. I was recently talking to some people in japan on a Lucino BBS (japanese), and one of the guys was telling me how he wished he could have a GA16DE ..... wow, that GA15DE must really suck.


----------

